
Man creates kinetic sculpture that moves and lives on its own - markbnine
http://wimp.com/kineticsculpture/
======
kefs
Theo Jansen and his TED Talk

[http://www.ted.com/talks/theo_jansen_creates_new_creatures.h...](http://www.ted.com/talks/theo_jansen_creates_new_creatures.html)

